# Firefighter accused of damaging fire truck after Phils win



## MMiz (Nov 15, 2008)

*Firefighter accused of damaging fire truck after Phils win*

A volunteer firefighter is accused of taking part in a melee that damaged a Philadelphia fire truck the night the Phillies won the World Series.

Firefighters later discovered on the truck a wallet belonging to 28-year-old Robert Smith of Upper Darby.

*Read more!*


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2008)

That was a WILD night. We had two small riots (oh, 3,000-5,000 people each) in my town... and we were on standby - nothing much happened, other than some brainiac pulling a lightpole down, hitting someone else in the head.

Apparently this genius managed to leave his wallet behind on the rig... also, Philly and other local PD's are spending time looking at the various YouTube videos trying to identify the "ringleaders" of the criminal activity.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 17, 2008)

*Stupid button big time*

So all of that stupidity over a ball game....... <_< and then to top it off a firefighter that decided to make a VERY BAD choice on his actions.    What an idiot........ :blink:  Now that engine will be out of service and compromise response time to the public.


----------



## bstone (Nov 17, 2008)

How do we know he didn't try to get people off the rig? Being he's a FF he probably felt obligated to go and protect the truck, and somehow his wallet fell out of his pocket. I'd be very surprised if he was trying to damage the truck and not shocked at all if he was there trying to protect it.

Benefit of the doubt, anyone?


----------



## reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

My only question is this. If he was helping remove people, then why would he not stick around after, so the FF's knew who he was?

Sounds like mob mentality to me!


----------



## bstone (Nov 17, 2008)

reaper said:


> My only question is this. If he was helping remove people, then why would he not stick around after, so the FF's knew who he was?
> 
> Sounds like mob mentality to me!



He likely did what he thought needed to be done and then left when all seemed well. Probably didn't want to make a big deal out of it. Some people are like that.


----------



## reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

Not buying it.

The FF's would have noticed him removing people from the truck.


----------



## bstone (Nov 17, 2008)

reaper said:


> Not buying it.
> 
> The FF's would have noticed him removing people from the truck.





And I don't buy that a FF would damage a truck during a riot. He was obviously there helping.


----------



## reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

We all are allowed to our opinions. Ours just very!


----------



## bstone (Nov 17, 2008)

reaper said:


> We all are allowed to our opinions. Ours just very!



Vary.



Not very.


----------



## reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, Long shift!


----------



## cuvtixo (Nov 17, 2008)

*Demon Alcohol*

I can appreciate the effort to give the ff benefit of a doubt, but...  when alcohol is involved, the levels of stupidity that can be reached is infinite!!!  I speak from experience here.   :blush:

If you want further explanation, sometimes in moments of ecstasy a person wants to sacrifice their dearest, most treasured possession-- Like Jimi Hendrix's guitar in Monterey.  Something like this might have crossed an extremely intoxicated ff's pickled brain. :lol:


----------



## Jon (Nov 18, 2008)

bstone said:


> And I don't buy that a FF would damage a truck during a riot. He was obviously there helping.


Stone... 

I understand what you are saying... but I think in this case, it was poor judgment, mob mentality, and probably some ETOH that caused this person to join in a moronic stunt.


Here is some video of the incident:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPeZqMqs4Ac&feature=related  Pt.1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3CIzKVfGZk&feature=channel  Pt. 2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaDBQjh4MH4&feature=related  Pt. 3  


Anyway - From what I've heard, because this genius lost his ID and left it on the truck, he's the one that is getting nailed to the wall for the event. There were 50 people on the truck. I would be surprised if this guy really damaged the apparatus... but there were lots of folks on the truck, and they can only prosecute the ones they can ID... and he made it easy for them.


----------

